# Simplicty Regency Mower wont shift into forward or reverse



## zwolf1 (2 mo ago)

I have a 2001 Regency and it was shifting fine and suddenly in won't shift. There's no resistance e when you push on either pedal and I found a broken nut and bolt laying on the ground Burt can't figure out where it came from


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello zwolf1, welcome to the forum.

Let's check the simple stuff first... Is the traction disconnect rod pulled out? Does the axle turn inside one of the wheel hubs? Is the drive pulley on top of the hydrostat turning but the shaft is not?


----------



## zwolf1 (2 mo ago)

HarveyW said:


> Hello zwolf1, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Let's check the simple stuff first... Is the traction disconnect rod pulled out? Does the axle turn inside one of the wheel hubs? Is the drive pulley on top of the hydrostat turning but the shaft is not?


HarveyW
Thank you for the response. I haven't had time to post what I found. I was talking to a neighbor who has the same mower and had the same problem...TWICE.
There are 2 bolts holding brackets above the rear axel that broke. Somehow they have something to do with the drive which makes the belt come off the pulley. Why they broke, I don't know. They are grade 5, my neighbor replaced his with grade 8, solved the problem. I will be doing the same with mine tomorrow. 
Thank you for your imput.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

zwolf1,

Thanks for the follow-up solution. it will surely help others that have this problem.


----------

